# Forum Recommendations



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

I'm looking for some recommendations on a forum to join that has a majority of 3 rail O Gauge members other than OGR.

While this forum is very nice there are not a lot of 3 rail O Gauge members. 

The reason, I have a lot of O gauge items to sell and there are just too few members on this forum to get the exposure needed. 

From what I can figure this forum is dominated by HO and N. Not that there is anything wrong with that.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

TJSmith, I beg to differ with your assessment of 0 gauge members being in the minority on this forum. The actual predominance is 0 gauge, and not the other way around. You have to take one thing into consideration, with the time of the year we are now entering. The weather is now getting nice, so the Summer activities are kicking into high gear, and trains are sort of taking a Summer Rest, so to speak. 

If you have items that you are considering on selling, to 0 gauge 3 rail, by all means, post them. 

As far as forums dealing with 0 gauge three rail, the two major ones are HERE, and OGR. I don't even consider CTT as a contender, as very little useful content can be found there. I look at CTT more as a place for Social Gathering, more than what it once was. The last Software upgrade they did, more or less KILLED my activity over there.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. Maybe I'm wrong but there was a survey conducted on this forum and it seemed that the majority who replied were eithe HO or N gauge. O gauge was behind both of those responding. If I remember correctly there were 140 O gauge members.

So, maybe it's time to see what the mix is. Perhaps the problem is that the buy/sell board has all different listings. Perhaps there need to be separate buy/sell boards depending on the gauge. One for each.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2016)

TJ, just put O gauge in the title of the sales thread so everyone knows it's O gauge. It's kind of like the Layout and a few other forums, many put a title like, "My layout" and we have to click on it to find out what scale it is.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

TJSmith said:


> Maybe I'm wrong but there was a survey conducted on this forum and it seemed that the majority who replied were eithe HO or N gauge.


.

Even if the majority of the members here are HO, that is not what you asked. You wanted to know where the majority of O gauge model railroaders are active. That is a different question -- which teledoc has answered -- at least in part.

I do only HO and know next to nothing about other scales. For the most part, I ignore the O-gauge posts. But some of what they post is relevant to ALL scales (as is some of what HO modelers post). Examples include painting and weathering techniques, soldering techniques, prototype issues, scenery techniques such as mountains and water, etc.

There is a lot that we can learn from each other. Just ignore what is not relevant to you -- regardless of scale.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm an HO modeller, but your concern interested me.

About a year ago there was a serious migration from
that other O gauge forum to our O gauge forum.
Immediately I noticed a substantial increase in
active O threads and posts here.

I just did a count.

There were zero active threads or posts in the N Forum
There were 5 active threads or posts in the HO Forum
There were 17 active threads or posts in the O Forum.

Since our For Sale or Trade Forum is free, why not
just go ahead and write up your items, include pictures, price
and shipping rules. See what happens.

Don


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

DonR said:


> I'm an HO modeller, but your concern interested me.
> 
> About a year ago there was a serious migration from
> that other O gauge forum to our O gauge forum.
> ...


Thanks, I guess I was looking for a larger audience. I have a bunch of Legacy boards including the RS boards complete with the sound chips from 2 rail conversions and did not think this would be the best place to post her for sale since there are so few 3 railers. I also have a number of Lionel RS 5 RS boards including all the elecronics as well.

Maybe E-bay is a better approach.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd be interested in the Legacy boards, as well as the RS5 stuff, send me a PM and we'll talk.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

My understanding of the popularity of the three scales mentioned above HO, N and O is that is the order so you should expect to find postings to lean that way. 
I don't think you will find what you want unless you join O scale oriented clubs such as TCA, LCCA, LOTS or something of that nature. They might have what you are looking for.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Yes, the General model discussion, here, has only a few O-Gauge discussions, but the specific O-Gauge section here is full of that, and the structure and scenergy groups have their own very active talking boards. 

You just have to look.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd be interested in the Legacy boards, as well as the RS5 stuff, send me a PM and we'll talk.


Thanks for the interest but this forum is not going to give me the exposure I want so I plan to look elsewhere.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

TJSmith said:


> Thanks for the interest but this forum is not going to give me the exposure I want so I plan to look elsewhere.


Please do. Quickly.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

Lee Willis said:


> Please do. Quickly.


Sorry, did not think I was doing nothing wrong.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes.....I don't think there are maybe but one or two 3 railers here.:goofball:

And John was interested and wanted to talk, but TJ is not? :dunno:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Lee Willis said:


> Please do. Quickly.





TJSmith said:


> Sorry, did not think I was doing nothing wrong.


Maybe he means that your just wasting someone's time?
I don't know I am just taking a wild guess.:smokin:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Apparently he wants to sell them, just not to me.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Apparently we didn't appreciate the value of his offer.

I did not understand what he wanted after all the suggestions
he received here. 
This is not my first encounter with someone like this and I am sure that GRJohn and others on this forum have met others like this.
I doubt if he will be missed on this friendly forum.
I best stop or I will say some wrong things.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

rogruth said:


> Apparently we didn't appreciate the value of his offer.
> 
> I did not understand what he wanted after all the suggestions
> he received here.
> ...


I'm not really sure exactly what you mean by your remarks. First of all I was simply asking for recommendation for other venues that might have a larger O gauge representation besides OGR. 

I did not mean to demean of offend anyone on this forum.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Apparently he wants to sell them, just not to me.


Since I have not posted anything for sale I'm not sure why you have made this remark.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Mr.Smith,
Your very first post says you have a lot of items to sell.


----------



## TJSmith (Nov 16, 2015)

rogruth said:


> Mr.Smith,
> Your very first post says you have a lot of items to sell.


You are correct. I probably should have stated it a little differently. My intent was to discover if there were any venues besides OGR where I would get the best exposure. I should not have mentioned that I have items I was considering selling.

I have used e-bay from time to time but since I am not a frequent seller I did not get top dollar for any of the items that I put up for bid.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

TJSmith said:


> You are correct. I probably should have stated it a little differently. My intent was to discover if there were any venues besides OGR where I would get the best exposure. I should not have mentioned that I have items I was considering selling.
> 
> I have used e-bay from time to time but since I am not a frequent seller I did not get top dollar for any of the items that I put up for bid.


OGR will get you good exposure. Since it is free except for the small amount of time to post, putting it on any other forum like this one increases your exposure and is good to do. My comment early is true: you should immediately go to all those other forums and post your sales. Maximizes your exposure.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

TJSmith said:


> I'm not really sure exactly what you mean by your remarks. First of all I was simply asking for recommendation for other venues that might have a larger O gauge representation besides OGR.


Clearly, one of us needs to go back to _Reading Comprehension 101_. Either I can't read plain English, or you forgot what you wrote. 



TJSmith said:


> The reason, I have a lot of O gauge items to sell and there are just too few members on this forum to get the exposure needed.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

At the risk of sticking my nose in where it isn't wanted, I just wanted to share what I have seen. Since I first saw this thread (on Tuesday), I have checked the O-Scale and HO-Scale forums each time and recorded the results:

O / HO
Tues 55 / 39
Weds 68 / 44
Thurs 67 / 37
Fri 71 / 42

The numbers are the number of unique user ID's viewing each forum at the time I checked. Not a very scientific poll, but you've got a very strong indicator that the number of O modelers here is comparable, if not greater than, the number of HO.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

We tried to answer his questions but apparently we don't understand his questions. I'm no longer interested.


----------

